# MORE FrAgS for Sale...Part 4



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Same as before, located 10 min from the Coral Reef Shop, can possibly deliver.

All pieces are WYSIWYG...

61. Aussie Lord Acan - $15









62. Aussie Lord Acan - $20









63. Aussie Lord Acan - $15









64. Aussie Lord Acan - $15









65. Aussie Lord Acan - $20









66. Aussie Lord Acan - $20









67. Aussie Lord Acan - $15









68. Aussie Lord Acan - $20









Thanks for looking


----------



## fixiechef (Dec 8, 2010)

u have amazing and rare pcs!!!

glws

and zoos/palys??


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks you,

Sorry, I have no Zoas or Palys at this time.

Dave


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

You've got PM(s)


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

RR37 said:


> You've got PM(s)


Answered.

Dave


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

1, 5, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 33, 36, 41,42, 43, 47, 48, 53, 55, 56


Sold


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, amazing selection of coral, worth a visit to the hammer!! Good meetin ya Dave.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dude, thanks again. 

As per usual, legit specimens.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for making the trip.

Always a pleasure.

Dave


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I might be heading to SUM Wednesday evening.

Let me know if anyone is interested in meeting there.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Hydrologist said:


> Same as before, located 10 min from the Coral Reef Shop, can possibly deliver.
> 
> All pieces are WYSIWYG...
> 
> ...


Wow these are nice.


----------

